# How old were you when you went self-directed?



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Im just curious what age some of the members were when they decided to go self directed?......and if you remember did you do ok first yr out?anybody beat the magical 8% in there first yr?or get creamed and lose 8%.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Funny you should ask, I transferred the last of my brokerage account to self-directed 2 weeks ago and received the proceeds this morning. I've been fully self-directed for about 16 hours. My current age is 26.

I've dabbled in investments for a long time, but I first got serious about investing my first year out of university when I was 24. I put $5,000 in my TFSA in August, 2009 and by December 31 my TFSA balance was $3,560.

My XIRR in self-directed accounts is 9.65% as of todays close. I never had returns near that good with my brokerage account, so I'm happy that I went self directed.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

middle 40's


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Never.

Most of my portfolio is in TDW but I have 20% in 2 brokerages, one focus is international and the other on mining startups.

The growth is in TDW and has been for over 20 years.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Right from the start- early 40's


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Ethan said:


> I've been fully self-directed for about 16 hours.


What's your return so far?

I switched sometime in 2007 which makes it about four years ago (I had thought it was five). I was 38 and weighed 191 pounds (I'm adding this factor as well). 

It looks like my first year (2007) return was a combination of mutual fund/passive investing - return was 4.1%.

http://www.moneysmartsblog.com/investment-performance-for-2007/

Interestingly enough, the Canadian market kicked butt that year (sound familiar?).

Here's my 2010 update - it shows my returns from 2006 onwards.

http://www.moneysmartsblog.com/canadian-couch-potato-portfolio-returns/

And no, I still haven't rebalanced...


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

27-28, I think?  It took about 1-2 years to transition all holdings from MFs.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I was 28. 

Results since January 2010 below--damn RIM


----------



## funinagg (Jun 10, 2010)

My retirement account has always been self-directed first at Fidelity (in USA at age 24) and now at RBC DI. Though I have not bought a stock or ETF yet! only mutual funds from Oppenheimer, PH&N, RBC D series and Beutel (all with MER less than 0.75%). I was waiting for a correction and now am hoping to take a jump into stocks and ETFs. Weight wise it does not look good, from 165 pounds (at 24) to close to 180 now. My TFSAs are at RBC DI and non-registered at TDWH (primary bank). First year was all Oppenheimer (ODMAX) and I think it did beat 8%.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> What's your return so far?


My portfolio was up more than 1% yesterday so I'm doing very good so far haha. I'm actually down a fair bit this month, however all of my stocks rebounded yesterday. Using yesterday as a starting point should make my portfolio look artificially good and further justify my decision to go self-directed


----------



## Soils4Peace (Mar 14, 2010)

At 49:
September - November 2008: Many investments with HELOC. 
January 2009: Sold all mutual funds and transferred to SDRSP.
Held HSE, RIM; still hold TRE; but also held some 2 to 7 baggers.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

It's been several years now after I got completely disillusioned with my old financial advisor. He put me in a portfolio of high fee managed funds and the only person making money off of my money was my advisor. One day, after a particularly depressing annual review we walked out together and he insensitively asked me how I liked his new Lexus. What a bore!!! As he drove away, I continued on my way to the bus stop determined to fire him as soon as I could.

I have never forgotten that day.

After that, I opened a self-directed account and proceeded to do a lot of reading determined to take charge of my own money and I have never looked back.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I started self directed at the age of 24 (that was 6 years ago). I bought a few companies I knew about, and made a good 15% the first year. 

Then I started reading a learning, and followed a few "hot leads" and gave it all back over the next 2 years.

At 27 years old I realized I didn't know any anything about anything and became a couch potato, with TD e-funds, both for my retirement and my kids RESP.

Since then I've really focused on two things: Small quarterly investments for the kids, and agressively paying off the mortgage (8.5 more years!)


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

19yrs.

I lost 66% of my portfolio in like 2 months or something. I got killed.
Somehow I managed to end the year off at only -4% IIRC.

I learned a lot of valuable lessons.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

donald said:


> Im just curious what age some of the members were when they decided to go self directed?......and if you remember did you do ok first yr out?anybody beat the magical 8% in there first yr?or get creamed and lose 8%.


30 (return is heavily dependent on market condition, even for the professionals)


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it was when I was in my mid 20's. And that was so long ago I can't remember how well I did. Of course it would have been a result of the market more than my skill. 

I do remember playing the VSE penny stocks when I was in my teens. Made a 40% gain in about two weeks with Breakwater resources. Then when I was older I got a full service brokerage account and took advice from the broker. Got burned on his lousy recommendations. That was the catalyst that said never again will I allow that to happen. 

The smarter and more independent I've become the better I've done. But It's not for everyone to handle investing on their own.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

I have always been self directed. I signed up with the predecessor company of TDW (Gardiner Group?) at age 20 or so. First buy was Redpath Sugar, which was bought out by Tate and Lyle PLC.

hboy43


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

hboy i don't believe tdw had any direct predecessor. I believe it sprang fully grown & mature from the mind of keith grey. like athena from the brow of zeus, nearly 30 years ago.

grey, an ontario farmer's son, was then a high-ranking vice pres of td bank. He got the idea, natch, from existing discount brokerages in the US of A. It's said everybody else at td bank opposed him, some fiercely, saying discountland would never catch on with sheepish canadians who were so wedded to their advisors.

but grey persisted - farmers are stubborn people - and against all opposition he debuted a td discount broker called Greenline in 1983.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I went self directed when i was 26 , went into some mining stocks including bre-x lol .My 8k was down to about $3000.I learned my lesson and thank god i pulled out the 3k or it would have been zero.Live and learn


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

How old, or how knowledgeable. Two different things.


----------



## phrenk (Mar 14, 2011)

I was 22 back in 2004, was working as a cashier at a Couche-Tard convenience store during college. Put most of my savings into Couche-Tard stocks- did fairly well as it was before the Circle K acquisition, doubled my money and paid my tuition at the end of University.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Cal said:


> How old, or how knowledgeable. Two different things.


very true...

when you are younger, you usually just buy on a whim or hot tips.

As you get older you understand how companies work better.

i was 29 when i went self directed and it was a good age.
I was able to sit with my father and discuss "rationally" stocks at that time.


Ive got a buddy who just started after the 2009 crash at 39 yrs old. Putting all his money into penny stocks. I asked him why he is being so risky, he said he started late so he is trying to catch up.
of course, he lost big time and is about -70% down on his portfolio even though at one time he was up* 300%*.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I was 20, back in the summer of 2010. I had no previous experience but brought a little book smarts. The labels "trader" or "investor" always bothered me. Everyone has different entry and exit strategies in the market, that's what makes them work efficiently. I'm not a buy-and-hold-till-the-very-end participant. In my earliest days I was brave/dumb/lucky enough benefit from high flying penny stocks or large caps priced like penny stocks (LVLT). I solemnly promised myself to never use margin.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I started in 2009 aged 28. One of my friends was saying how he had made some money I stocks the got hit through the crash. I thought it sounded like quite a good idea. I had been out to Iraq for 2008 with the army (UK Forces) and this was a great opportunity to save and it was the first time I had ever had money I could afford to lose.

Opened an account and started from there. Looking back I purchased some stupid companies but in reading a few books I got out of some position and started to actually research a little. Since then I have continued to build on the portfolio. I am still try different ideas and every day I seem to learn something new about what makes the market move.

I've recently purchased the Benjamin Graham book 'Intelligent Investor' I really enjoy the challenge and rewards that stock picking has to offer. At the minute my main portfolio is down but it is down no more than an index would be in the current situation. The only bad egg is my portfolio is BP which I held throughout the crisis. I was on holiday at the time and got caught out. The losses had mounted and I couldn't bring myself to sell. Currently stands around $750 down. At the moment i'm basing my strategy on mainly dividend stocks with the theory being that even in a downward or sideways market I will have some investment income coming in.

Got a bit carried away there. You only wanted to know the age and year


----------



## moneymusing (Apr 3, 2009)

liquidfinance said:


> Looking back I purchased some stupid companies but in reading a few books I got out of some position and started to actually research a little. Since then I have continued to build on the portfolio. I am still try different ideas and every day I seem to learn something new about what makes the market move.


This is why I keep a journal of my trades. Not just the date, amount, and price, but also the information I used to make the decision and the rationale I put behind the numbers to pull the trigger. Of course not every trade is successful, but going back and looking at the justification used helps determine if it's a loss that was outside of my control, or something that I interpreted wrong.


...Been self-directed from the start 10 years ago.


----------



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

37 just a year and half ago. Jealous of you guys and gals that are in 20's and doing it.
This year was good (10%+) but this correction is taking some of that away. Newbie and loving the independence regardless of this years outcome, to be self aware and educated is the most rewarding and empowering feeling. If I can learn and manage our money anyone can


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> hboy i don't believe tdw had any direct predecessor. I believe it sprang fully grown & mature from the mind of keith grey. like athena from the brow of zeus, nearly 30 years ago.


Could be. Perhaps TDW formed and bought out the discount broker Gardiner Group somewhere along the line.

hboy43


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

We started in our 40's. Bought on tips from the paper (what they mentioned as growing and solid companies, TV advisors, friends who recommended stocks and some buys we thought would be good).

My wife did much better than I over seven years but we just about broke even. In our 50's we hired an advisor who said he could get us a steady 8% but would probably do much better ( in mutual funds). As with others it was worse than we had done on our own.

Finally towards 60 we went back to DIY but took time to read about investing and set some firm goals. No more jumping in or buying what others recommended, without knowing what we were buying or what we might get from the investment.

We looked seriously at the Moneysaver magazine and the advice their articles offered.

We joined Shareowner Investments and considered their approach.

But in the end we settled on the Dividend Growth Investment strategy and especially the approach recommended by the Connolly Report. His approach finally answered our basic concerns (What to buy, When and When to sell). Is it perfect, No, but we have met our goals and the results exceeded our expectations.

I don't care what the market does daily and only get excited if the market goes down and the stocks I'm interested in reach my buy expectations.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

35, about 10 or 12 years too late! 

Oh well, live, learn and start a blog I say! Trying to do all three


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow,nice blog financial cents,i have dreams of getting a steady strem of income via dividend income,i just glaced it for now but im going to read your blog,i noticed you play on a few stocks,you like sun life over manulife?I get your approch,right on,you must be happy on the current market slide.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Donald. 

Yes, I love it when the market slides. I get to DRIP almost every stock I own, at much cheaper prices. I hope equities go down lower this summer actually


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Financial cents,90% of stocks are purchased and sold from institutional investing,i read that off your blog,Thats say alot imo,we retailers only make up 10%,is that across the board in both a bear and a bull market?stargely enough thats almost comforting.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive been looking @ brown forman as a dividend and also stanley black& decker,both look soild,which us dividends besides coke and abbott are you studying,any gems you looking @ i seen highliner off links,that looks like a potential growth dividened.


----------

